# SB, IN☉ / Northern Indiana



## Heaven Lentine

Anyone from or close to South Bend, IN? Curious if anyone has came across any yellows this year yet? I am aware that blacks and greys are popped, but as far as yellows go....on another note, I am quite the avid nature enthusiast and have a wide file on shroom hunting stored in the dome piece, but this is my first post for my fresh login here, so hey everyone.


----------



## sTEPHEN

In Plymouth. Haven’t found any yellow... very few blacks and greys either. Still a little early in this area


----------



## allmaneaglesfan

Heaven Lentine said:


> Anyone from or close to South Bend, IN? Curious if anyone has came across any yellows this year yet? I am aware that blacks and greys are popped, but as far as yellows go....on another note, I am quite the avid nature enthusiast and have a wide file on shroom hunting stored in the dome piece, but this is my first post for my fresh login here, so hey everyone.


I am near fort wayne and have found a dozen greys an about 50 blacks


----------



## allmaneaglesfan

allmaneaglesfan said:


> I am near fort wayne and have found a dozen greys an about 50 blacks


I firmly believe the greys and yellows are the same mushroom it is the temperature that changes their appearance I have been hunting for over 50 years just food for thought. Happy hunting!


----------



## noskydaddy

allmaneaglesfan said:


> I am near fort wayne and have found a dozen greys an about 50 blacks


What kind of trees are they in this year buddy?


----------



## Mikeymorels

Heaven Lentine said:


> Anyone from or close to South Bend, IN? Curious if anyone has came across any yellows this year yet? I am aware that blacks and greys are popped, but as far as yellows go....on another note, I am quite the avid nature enthusiast and have a wide file on shroom hunting stored in the dome piece, but this is my first post for my fresh login here, so hey everyone.


Hello! I’m from Chesterton Indiana, very close to south bend area and I haven’t found any yet this year but I think this weekend will be worth looking


----------



## EddieG

Hey! Recently moved from Chicago to the Michigan City are so I am close. Anxious to start scoping a few spots out in my area. Hoping the rain the last two days and bit of warmth will get them popping! Will let you how I do.


----------



## Cricket Beard

Heaven Lentine said:


> Anyone from or close to South Bend, IN? Curious if anyone has came across any yellows this year yet? I am aware that blacks and greys are popped, but as far as yellows go....on another note, I am quite the avid nature enthusiast and have a wide file on shroom hunting stored in the dome piece, but this is my first post for my fresh login here, so hey everyone.


Tons of dog peckers yesterday but no yellows yet


----------



## Gartoon

Rolling Prairie area finding yellow and peckerheads and a few oysters


----------



## Heaven Lentine

allmaneaglesfan said:


> I firmly believe the greys and yellows are the same mushroom it is the temperature that changes their appearance I have been hunting for over 50 years just food for thought. Happy hunting!


Yes! Two years later, and now I've learned this is a fact! Thank you for your input. Happy Hunting


----------



## Heaven Lentine

Just found out that all of my pics from the last two years on here are GONE. Bummer 😕


----------

